# Shiloh Ranch Kikos 2014 Kids



## shilohkikos (Nov 4, 2013)

Our first kids of the season. Twin boys.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Beautiful!


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Does the one have a dark spot above his eye?! It looks like he's "been in a fist fight"! :lol:

They are super cute too!


----------



## shilohkikos (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks! Yes, that one has a dark spot of fur right over his eye, so cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

They are so cute! Love that little spot above the one's eye. hehe


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh, and the mom is a good looking girl too


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Lizzie says we need a kiko buck...specifically one with a nlack mark above his eye. ROFLMAO

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

So cute! Glad they all ar out okay! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

